# warteschleife kostet entgeld?



## rohbau (9 März 2005)

hallo board-user,

bei einem sehr gekannten homepage-betreiber ist mir folgender
hinweis aufgefallen:

0900 service-nummer

"... *Hinweis: Derzeit ist der Telefon-Support nur aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom zu erreichen.
Ein Anruf kostet 59 Cent pro Minute.
*Sofern Sie in die Warteschleife kommen, fallen 12 Cent pro Minute an.*"

ist das rechtlich abgesegnet, dass ich für eine warteschleife entgeld bezahlen muss?


----------



## stieglitz (9 März 2005)

Die Gebühr beginnt beim Abheben des Telefons, ob Mensch oder Computer. Die meisten Hotlines verlangen von Anfang an  die volle Gebühr. Unseriöse halten einen sogar mit Absicht in der Warteschlange fest um hohe Gebühren zu generieren. Andere provozieren das sogar mit sogenannten Rückruftricks.
Ich finde daher die verminderte Gebühr für die Warteschlange noch als relativ fair, wenn das Angebot der Hotline sonst stimmt.


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das rechtlich abgesegnet, dass ich für eine warteschleife entgeld bezahlen muss?


Zu diesem Thema hatte ich > HIER < vor einiger Zeit mal einen Thread eröffnet. Darin findest Du auch Erklärungen der RegTP. Ergebnis der Streiterei war, dass die Berechnung einer Leistung (und sei es nur eine Warteschleife) eine Sache zwischen Anbieter und Leistungsnehmer ist. Wenn der Preis vorher genannt wurde, ist es die Sache des Leistungnehmers, die Forderung wieder rückabzuwickeln, in dem er den zivilen Klageweg beschreitet und von einem Gericht prüfen lässt, ob die Forderung den z. B. "guten Sitten" entspricht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> hallo board-user,
> 
> bei einem sehr gekannten homepage-betreiber ist mir folgender
> hinweis aufgefallen:
> ...



Elektrobucht.


----------



## Dino (9 März 2005)

Für alle, die wie ich mit einem hingeworfenen vermeintlichen Blödsinnswort nichts assoziieren können, will ich dem Posting unseres etwas wortfaulen Gastes hiermit etwas Sinn verleihen. Er meint wahrscheinlich Ebay.


			
				Ebay-Kontakt-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie Fragen zur Nutzung der Websites oder zum Handel bei eBay haben, rufen Sie unseren Telefon-Support (0900 146 xx xx)* an oder schreiben Sie eine E-Mail an den Kundenservice.
> 
> *Hinweis: Derzeit ist der Telefon-Support nur aus dem Festnetz der Deutschen Telekom zu erreichen. Ein Anruf kostet 59 Cent pro Minute. Sofern Sie in die Warteschleife kommen, fallen 12 Cent pro Minute an.


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 März 2005)

Mag ja rechtlich in Ordnung gehen, aber eine Unsitte ist es trotzdem.
Ich wollt mal neulich bei der örtlichen Conrad Elektrionic Niederlassung anrufen, ob ein bestimmtes Teil vorrätig ist.
Nach vier Minuten Warteschleife hab ich s aufgegeben.
Die Bandansage war teurer als das Teil, das ich kaufen wollte. 
Und Conrad ist durchaus ein seriöser Laden. 
Nur haben die jetzt eben einen Stammkunden weniger.


----------

